# Anyone used GTS clippers?



## Bossdog (6 September 2008)

I've been looking at these clippers on ebay, they look pretty heavy duty and have some great reviews.... are they work spending 89 on?  I'll only be using them twice a year for a blanket clip on one horse...
Love Jules xx


----------



## Solstar (6 September 2008)

rubbish- my friend got a pair last year and the clip they produced was apalling- she's very experienced and had bought them to replace hers that had being stolen- but they scalped her horse and got hot very quickly. 

you'd be better paying a bit more for something like the liveryman arena imo.


----------



## TheEngineer (6 September 2008)

They are made in China and come with very poor quality Chinese steel blades, you get what you pay for would be my only comment...


Ian


----------



## shazza283 (7 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
rubbish- my friend got a pair last year and the clip they produced was apalling- she's very experienced and had bought them to replace hers that had being stolen- but they scalped her horse and got hot very quickly. 

you'd be better paying a bit more for something like the liveryman arena imo. 

[/ QUOTE ]

ditto above - i've had same exprience with my sheep clippers - which blew up on 1 st use  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 adtrader quite good for clippers 2nd hand decent ones


----------



## Bossdog (8 September 2008)

Thanks guys, you've confirmed what I guess I already knew, could really have done with a bargain right now but never mind, ho hum  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Jules x


----------



## Tnavas (3 March 2012)

I bought a pair of the small ones - they clipped for about 10 mins and died! Rubbish clippers. I saved up and bought a set of WAHL Professional rechargeable. Brillient clippers.


----------



## Peter Webber (13 April 2015)

TheEngineer said:



			They are made in China and come with very poor quality Chinese steel blades, you get what you pay for would be my only comment...


Ian
		
Click to expand...

The quality and reliability of the GTS clippers is much improved and they are now sold in many countries.
We have been importing and selling them for a few years in South Africa and the quality and performance is as good as anything in the market.

You can now safely buy any GTS clipper and it will perform well.


----------



## Mazzer (27 February 2020)

Have had GTS clippers for a couple of years now, bought second hand! They are brilliant, they are easy to service, when set up correctly and oiled frequently during use. I clip 4 horses annually when necessary and they have been great, a nice even clip and they fly through the coat with sharp blades. They are exact copies of Heiniger handy or Masterclip Ranger but without the initial expense and parts are interchangeable! Can't fault them


----------



## Chinque (22 December 2021)

I have purchased GTS COSS GTS-2700 Professional, which on its box states thusly: Professional Hair Clipper: Professional HIGH QUALITY Super Professional. They do mention the words professional and high quality in several places, so I thought why not give a try and purchased this for €19.50 in a Chinese owned store. I took it for a ride once, just once, and shaved my head. It was a painful experience and my hair is thinner than horse's. My hair were quite short as well. Then stored it for a few weeks and tried to use it again, on my 1 week's "beard" this time and on my head as a test. The blades are not even moving, just making a humming sound no matter how well I follow the poorly written instruction. This is a new machine! And it's not working. I was glad my horse did not need a haircut at that time.


----------

